
Boeing’s Starliner problems may be worse than thought - bluerobotcat
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/02/boeings-starliner-problems-may-be-worse-than-we-thought/
======
Tempest1981
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22260731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22260731)

